# htaccess: GET-Parameter



## markus_at (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich verwende derzeit für meine Webseite folgende htaccess-Datei:


```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteBase /

RewriteRule ^css/ - [L]
RewriteRule ^down/ - [L]
RewriteRule ^img/ - [L]
RewriteRule ^js/ - [L]
RewriteRule ^payment/ - [L]
RewriteRule ^upload/ - [L]
RewriteRule ^require/ - [L]

RewriteRule ^robots.txt - [L]

RewriteRule ^(.+)/$ $1 [R=301,L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php
```

Wenn ich jetzt Produkte meiner Webseite auf Facebook teile, hängt Facebook GET-Parameter dran und es wird nicht die richtige Seite aufgerufen.

*Beispiel:*
Dieser Link: http://www.example.de/produkte/artikel-1?parameter-von-Facebook
Soll zu diesem werden: http://www.example.de/produkte/artikel-1

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen! 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Parantatatam (2. Juni 2015)

Du könntest den Query aber auch akzeptieren, in dem Du in die Klammern noch QSA (Query String Append) schreibst (L und QSA müssen durch ein Komma getrennt werden).


----------

